# FF help in Atl



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

Any of you Atl people (preferably near GaTech) and able to spare a FF culture? I had a collapse and my normal go to guy is out of town.

Thanks


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi. I do but I am up in Canton. About 20 minutes north of GA Tech. I'll be here all day today if you want some. 
Candy


----------

